# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برق صنعتی سهند یا گیلان ؟؟

## ali9331

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
به نظرتون سطح علمی دانشگاه صنعتی سهند در حیطه مهندسی برق بهتره یا دانشگاه گیلان رشت ؟؟؟
همچنین از نظر تحصیل در سایر شهر ها مشکلی ندارم .

یه سوال دیگه :
تو دفترچه در مورد رشته مراقبت پرواز گفته باید سطح قابل قبولی در مکالمه زبان انگلیسی داشته باشین ! سوال من اینه که کسی که زبان رو فول نباشه مردود می کنن ؟؟ و اگه مردود بکنن اونوقت تو دانشگاه های دیگه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد ؟؟

----------


## khaan

وقتی سطح قابل قبول رو ذکر نکردن نمیتونن مردودت کنن. قطعا در دانشگاه هم زیاد روی زبانتون کار میکنن.

----------


## artim

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> به نظرتون سطح علمی دانشگاه صنعتی سهند در حیطه مهندسی برق بهتره یا دانشگاه گیلان رشت ؟؟؟
> همچنین از نظر تحصیل در سایر شهر ها مشکلی ندارم .
> 
> یه سوال دیگه :
> تو دفترچه در مورد رشته مراقبت پرواز گفته باید سطح قابل قبولی در مکالمه زبان انگلیسی داشته باشین ! سوال من اینه که کسی که زبان رو فول نباشه مردود می کنن ؟؟ و اگه مردود بکنن اونوقت تو دانشگاه های دیگه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد ؟؟


در یک سطح هستن صنعتی سهند تبریز با گیلان

----------


## ali9331

> در یک سطح هستن صنعتی سهند تبریز با گیلان


اگه شما باشین کدومو انتخاب می کنی ؟؟

----------


## artim

> اگه شما باشین کدومو انتخاب می کنی ؟؟


اون که به شهرم نزدیک تره
حدود یک رتبه پذیرش میکنن
من بنظرم گیلان کمی بهتر و شناخته شده تره

----------


## ali9331

> اون که به شهرم نزدیک تره
> حدود یک رتبه پذیرش میکنن
> من بنظرم گیلان کمی بهتر و شناخته شده تره


نظرتون در مورد مراقبت پرواز چیه ؟

----------


## ali9331

> اون که به شهرم نزدیک تره
> حدود یک رتبه پذیرش میکنن
> من بنظرم گیلان کمی بهتر و شناخته شده تره


نظرتون در مورد مراقبت پرواز چیه ؟

----------

